# How to change shredder blade?



## mntentman (Aug 27, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but let's give it a shot. I have a Stihl leaf blower, and the shredder blade needs changing. I have a new blade, but it is not readily apparent how to change it. I'm grabbing the blade with a Vise-Grip and trying to turn the nut with a rachet, but I can't get it to go. Does anyone know how I should be trying to do this? Thanks much.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

It is possible that you need to turn it clockwise to remove instead of counterclockwise. Only a guess if it doesn't budge turning it cw. Have you tried any liquid wrench on it first?


----------



## mntentman (Aug 27, 2008)

I emailed Stihl about this yesterday. The response was that it is very difficult to do, you really need to put the blade in a vise and use a breaker bar, and is not a common procedure... yet the only way to change the blade. LOL. I guess they expect you to buy a new one whenever the blade goes bad.

I think I may try filing the edge of the blade to make it sharper, at least that way it might chop up the leaves.


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

I had one once and had the same problem.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

mntentman,

Did Stihl tell you if it is a RH or LH thread? Do you have access to an impact wrench? Much easier that way because you don't have to try to hold so tight against it- the impact absorbs the torque.

For example, I usually don't even have to hold my mower blades when removing them for sharpening.


----------



## mntentman (Aug 27, 2008)

Downunder... no, they didn't, but I'm sure I could find that out. I can get access to an impact wrench, I may give that a shot.

To Oops! .. so what did you end up doing?

Thanks, all.


----------

